# What Bikes did you add in 2022?



## Freqman1 (Dec 22, 2022)

So I've seen some folks get some killer stuff this year. This was supposed to be a year of thinning for me but as I started to tally up the additions from this past year it looks like I failed! So here are the bikes I picked up...bought 12 sold two for a net gain of ten.

ca 1948 Baldini w/Cambio Corsa shifter





1940 girls Elgin 4 Star




1948 Fiori w/Cambio Corsa shifter




1941 Model 7 Mercury Pacemaker




1953 Hetchins Vade Mecum





1940 LaSalle BA107-SOLD




1946 Schwinn B6-SOLD




1941 Coson Imperial




1985 Bob Jackson MTB




1937 Mercury Super Deluxe aka 'Pod Bike'




1955 girls Schwinn Phantom




2014 Merckx EMX-5


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 22, 2022)

My precognitive powers are a lil rusty today, so I'll have to get back to you on that...


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 22, 2022)

Me too, I'm gonna wait til 2023 is over before I answer that. I don't know what the future holds for me..


----------



## Darthvader (Dec 22, 2022)

Obviously he has a Time Machine. Nice collection.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 22, 2022)

Been a slow year due to bills & no room for more, but I did manage to squeeze a couple out of 2022.


Rarely seen Monark built Hawthorne Twin Bar in blue




Teens Peerless(Yale?) doublebar





These are stuck in limbo at various locations in the nation.
 1894 or so Featherstone Countess




1939? lady's Roadmaster




1939-40? lady's Monark


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 22, 2022)

I bought a bunch mostly for flipping.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 22, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Me too, I'm gonna wait til 2023 is over before I answer that. I don't know what the future holds for me..



Yeah I had to fix that!


----------



## catfish (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## 1817cent (Dec 22, 2022)

I added these..


----------



## catfish (Dec 22, 2022)

I'd been chasing this one for a long time. Finally got it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 22, 2022)

1817cent said:


> I added these..
> 
> View attachment 1756134
> 
> ...



So that's where all the nice Schwinns went!


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Dec 22, 2022)

The Gazelle was a Christmas present last year but I really didn’t get to use it till this year, so I’m including it...


----------



## ian (Dec 22, 2022)

'37 Shelby,  '48 Monark,  39 Colson.
Also got a '53 Columbia straight bar but I don't have a pic handy. It was a good year. I almost forgot about the '47 Shelby. It really was a good year....


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Dec 22, 2022)

Few I added ,  the pea and the 64 are my scores  rest nothing real special.


----------



## BRad90 (Dec 22, 2022)

This year I brought home five and I realized I only have photos of three of them.

1899 Robert Special




1930's Schwinn




1947 Schwinn


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 22, 2022)

1939 Schwinn BC117






1991 Tommasini Diamanté 



This one’s a bit of a Diamond in the rough, but a rare gem it is.
1938 Schwinn Sports Tourist Paramount.









1940 Elgin 4-Star Sport Model






1960 Schwinn Paramount Road Racer






1939 Schwinn Superior Sports Tourist.









1948 Schwinn DX “Beach Cruiser”









1938 Cleveland Welding Company,
Roadmaster Supreme.












A few projects to be dialed in later, so stay tuned.
2023 should be a productive year.


----------



## MBlue6 (Dec 22, 2022)

Year is not over,but I don't think I can top this one. I have also bought and sold 2,000 or so other bikes this year.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 22, 2022)

bought these in one lot, plus a bunch of parts. sold them all but kept the Phantom. call it my "Phree Phantom" 🙂


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 23, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> So I've seen some folks get some killer stuff this year. This was supposed to be a year of thinning for me but as I started to tally up the additions from this past year it looks like I failed! So here are the bikes I picked up...bought 12 sold two for a net gain of ten.
> 
> ca 1948 Baldini w/Cambio Corsa shifter
> View attachment 1756034
> ...




...you're making me feel guilty for helping (in a very small way) to feed your 'habit', lol.

I too thought I would try and rationalise my stable this year,  unsuccessfully it seems.
I accquired this super rare 'Uppadine' road/path frameset, a project still in progress.....




...as is my 'Mon Avion' randonneur.....




...I'm custodian of this 1900 'Abingdon' for the next few years also......




...and finally, after a deal with a good friend, this mysterious (circa 1925) machine (details to follow) made in Paris.....




I also said goodbye to my beloved 'Inconnu'.....




...gifting the frameset to the same friend.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 23, 2022)

Well, it's been a heck of a year for buying bikes. It's just kinda happened? It's all these "pushy salesmen" on the Cabe. I can't be held responsible for my actions. My rubber arm ( and brain) was being continually twisted and I had no choice. They just kept showing up. What's a guy to do? Anyway, here are the stats. Ugly as they may seem.  Ha!  Merry Christmas and Happy New Year, All the best of the Holiday Season to everyone!  Thanks for keeping me smiling and crazy this year!


1953 Schwinn Green Phantom ( see Feb. Surviving time 2023 Calendar) April
1951 Schwinn Black Phantom May
1941 Schwinn Deluxe Autocycle June
1950 Boys Western Flyer June
1959 Gals Western Flyer June
1941 Schwinn Deluxe Autocycle Aug
1968 Schwinn Apple Krate Aug.
1971 Schwinn Lemon Peeler Aug
1972 Schwinn Orange Krate Aug
1972 Schwinn Pea Picker Aug
1936 Elgin Bluebird Sept
1960 Bowden Spacelander Oct
1971 Schwinn Grey Ghost Nov
1938 Schwinn Motorbike Nov.
1968 Schwinn Run a Bout Nov.


----------



## DrRumack80 (Dec 23, 2022)

I can't compete. I deleted 20 bikes and frames in 2022. Added one bike, a lowly '71 Suburban


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 23, 2022)

DrRumack80 said:


> I can't compete. I deleted 20 bikes and frames in 2022. Added one bike, a lowly '71 Suburban
> 
> View attachment 1756555



Not a competition more like a display of lack of control over discretionary spending!


----------



## Hastings (Dec 23, 2022)

Tons of bikes this year but I’d say these are the keepers. Met some great people saw some amazing places. ✌️


----------



## Blue Streak (Dec 23, 2022)

1892 Axtell




1892 Monarch




1893 Winton




1893 Winton




1898 Thistle


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 23, 2022)

Blue Streak said:


> 1892 Axtell
> View attachment 1756649
> 
> 1892 Monarch
> ...


----------



## tjkajecj (Dec 23, 2022)

+5 for 2022, not the plan to add more than I sold. A few favorites below.

1941 Colson Snap Tank 




Undated Hawthorne Trail Blazer.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 23, 2022)

Hey! I actually broke even!! -3…+2…finished 1! I picked up a 37 synder finished the 38 model c and picked up a 39 Hollywood


----------



## Hoagie57 (Dec 23, 2022)

One went out & 6 came in ... packed in like sardines ... Wife wants a new house & I want a BIG pole barn!!
Sorry no pics I do my darndest to keep em covered. What someone doesn't see doesn't start arguments!!!
Seeing I have over 30 bikes


----------



## Kramai88 (Dec 23, 2022)

Some came and went. Here’s a few that stuck around.


----------



## DrRumack80 (Dec 23, 2022)

This is proof that the hobby is growing and thriving, IMHO. Amazing haul of bikes, everyone. Well done!


----------



## DrRumack80 (Dec 23, 2022)

Hoagie57 said:


> One went out & 6 came in ... packed in like sardines ... Wife wants a new house & I want a BIG pole barn!!
> Sorry no pics I do my darndest to keep em covered. What someone doesn't see doesn't start arguments!!!
> Seeing I have over 30 bikes



I had 60 at one point, amassed over 27 years in the hobby. Now down to 33, with more thinning out to do.  The basement is not small. Now it feels spacious!


----------



## dasberger (Dec 23, 2022)

Managed to just keep two but picked up a bunch of parts to hopefully finish some projects in '23

First up this killer prewar 20" Rollfast...  this little fella found it's way into some talented hands  @Eddie_Boy did an amazing job building this one up with his granddaughter.  Always nice to see the results!






Next up a nice '42 Ladies Rollfast came out of the same basement as the 20".  This one still had the stock uranium glass Persons on board.  Cleaned up nicely and it found a new home in AZ with a fellow CABER





Next up: The keepers (for now 🤣)

"El Rojo"  '56 BFG badged Red Phantom 98% OG and mechanically fantastic...  ridden very little by OG owner









Last but not least:

'41 BFG DX Challenger...  All there with OG paint that pops!









Not looking for anything else currently but we shall see what '23 brings...  Happy Hunting folks!


----------



## marching_out (Dec 23, 2022)

Bought some, sold some, net gain of 7 for the year. Up to around 30. I've got to get rid of some in 2023. No more space!


----------



## volksboy57 (Dec 23, 2022)

This year was not that productive for me.
20"prewar schwinn



Colson looptail something.



24" prewar schwinn



Fixed this stingray up for my brother in- law.




Hopefully next year is better!


----------



## palepainter (Dec 23, 2022)

This post is a joke right?   Hahahah.   Hold my beer.   I have issues.


----------



## nick tures (Dec 23, 2022)

Bought some sold some didn’t keep track


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 24, 2022)

Happy to say, only four this year. Keep in mind, there pics are how the bikes look now.


----------



## Grand haven Jeff (Dec 24, 2022)

Got a car full this summer


----------



## Eric Amlie (Dec 24, 2022)

Scored this '86 Voyageur this past week on Ebay. Still waiting for it to arrive.
I needed another bike like I need another hole in my head, but I've admired the dark green "British Pine" paint on this model for a long time, and it's the first one that I've seen come up for sale in many years of watching. Couldn't help myself. It's an inch too big for me, but I'll be able to ride it ok.
Seller's photo from the auction.


----------



## RidinRelics (Dec 24, 2022)

After being away from collecting for 20 years, the last couple years I had accumulated a lot of newer muscle bikes , rat bikes and cruisers which I wouldn’t have paid attention to before. In June I decided it was time to blow stuff out and move to older bikes where my heart really is.


----------



## RidinRelics (Dec 24, 2022)

a few more I forgot about


----------



## ian (Dec 24, 2022)

That yellow (?) Colson is my absolute favorite!!


----------



## RidinRelics (Dec 24, 2022)

ian said:


> That yellow (?) Colson is my absolute favorite!!



Really crusty but I really like it also. Thanks…


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## RidinRelics (Dec 24, 2022)

RidinRelics said:


> Really crusty but I really like it also. Thanks…



It’s a ‘38 screw tank, 1 year only


----------



## BLWNMNY (Dec 24, 2022)

I didn’t add much vintage wise this past year, except for a 64 deluxe stingray in violet that my neighbor was going to put out to trash. I did add to the bike herd….. A few Felts and Electra’s.


----------



## Giraffe Rider (Dec 24, 2022)

Got a 1951 Black Phantom. Thanks to Josh @All bikes for packing it so well and it got here before Christmas! Thanks! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Goodday (Dec 24, 2022)

Add early ‘47 Roadmaster


----------



## Monarkman (Dec 24, 2022)

I am very thankful to have found a 1948 Monark Super Deluxe, which is the prize of my small collection. I also picked up a 1965? Schwinn middleweight that needed some work ( very rusted stuck stem and seat post) but it is one that I put a LOT of miles on.


----------



## Monarkman (Dec 24, 2022)

1964 Schwinn Tiger


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Dec 24, 2022)

1955 Huffy Radio Bike. 100% original




1950’s JC Higgins
Pristine 1955 Schwinn Black Phantom. 100% original


----------



## YenkoStingerMaxx (Dec 24, 2022)

Just this one. '53 Black Phantom.


----------



## Sven (Dec 24, 2022)

A 1945 Wartime Columbia Westfield 



A 19? Dutch (from the Netherlands) Marathon Tyros.


----------



## blasterracing (Dec 24, 2022)

Shelby Whippet


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 24, 2022)

A beautiful pair of 41’s…


----------



## REC (Dec 24, 2022)

First project for 2023 got here early this week  :Yeah, another 20" piece We'll see where this ends up over the next little while I've wanted one of



 these frames for a while. This one will be fun!
REC


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## kccomet (Dec 25, 2022)

this made me think what I bought this year, when I was trying to downsize and not buy. I think I bought 12 to 15 bikes here's a few of the better ones....merry christmas


----------



## 2000ITR (Dec 25, 2022)

Just a couple as I have to keep the project numbers to a dull roar...

1905 Pope Model #144

And just this morning, what I _believe_ is a '40 Schwinn New World Racer W3R


----------



## Skiroule69 (Dec 28, 2022)

Firestone Flame GTO and '62 Schwinn Typhoon (so far...I still have a few days!)


----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 28, 2022)

Was able to add these 3 killer bikes special thanks to:
@Freqman1 (Shawn)
@sm2501 (Scott)
@cr250mark (Mark)


----------



## phantom (Dec 28, 2022)

I added seven for the year and sold five. Still have two for sale and the process will continue in 2023.


----------



## Gully (Dec 28, 2022)

1937 Elgin
1937 Snyder Peerless
1930 Columbia Camelback
1949 Western Flyer X53
1950 CWC Roadmaster
1937 Rollfast (frame and crank) my current build
40ish Rollfast (frame/fork and fenders)


----------



## Sped Man (Dec 28, 2022)

Unfortunately, for me I haven't acquired anything. Prices are through the roof! Lots of junk available but nothing good either. Hopefully things will change.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 28, 2022)

In:
1939/40 Raleigh Sports
1941 Schwinn New World
1942 Schwinn New World
1968 Raleigh Sports 

Out:
1960s Schwinn Racer
1974 Raleigh Grand Prix
1946 Hercules Model C
1949 Schwinn New World


----------



## MrMonark13 (Dec 28, 2022)

Since I added so many bikes this year, I’ll share with you the last one that I will get this year. It’s a Prewar Schwinn motorbike that was given to me by a friend on the Whizzer Club. I will attempt to have it back on the road in time for summer!


Pics are before cleaning


----------



## Rust_Trader (Dec 28, 2022)

Too many that I can’t remember but these will stay.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 31, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> So I've seen some folks get some killer stuff this year.



Oh yeah, some Great bikes this year!
In January @buck hughes posted a pic of this Western Flyer,
in Cleveland Welding Wednesday, waited til Spring when Memory Lane happened, 
my friend Jim in MI @Jimmy V picked it up, packed and shipped it BikeFlights.
Rode it to Olde Towne Orange;



SOLD it to my friend @Tim Kersey  who I sold this Elgin to in 2014
Marty @cyclingday brought from Lemon Grove, CA and sold to Scott S. @37fleetwood
i bought it back, and installed that saddle and Fat Franks.😎



And then Copake Swap happened and Paul @rustyjones showed up with this 1936 Western Flyer, by Shelby;
the "Cherry on Top" for me.😍


----------



## Lookn4bikes (Dec 31, 2022)

Squeezed one last one in. Purchased at 7pm local. It's a repro but got it for less than some people's bar tabs tonight.


----------



## Hastings (Dec 31, 2022)

Just snuck one in too! Traded for it locally today. Killer patina. Front needs some love but rest has great soul. ✌️Happy New Years everyone please drive safe.


----------



## westwildcats (Dec 31, 2022)

1948 ladies Monark Super Deluxe.  Missing the tank and light, of course, but otherwise there, and not at all rusty.
The unfortunate part of the purchase is that the bike has been repainted a not so pleasant color.  A facebook marketplace
purchase, so didn't spend much.  Two hours there and two hours home on a beautiful October Friday, and a delicious walleye dinner
in the little town where we picked it up.  My first Monark!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 31, 2022)

This is the last one for 2022, and the last one of these ever. And thanks to @HEMI426 for not shipping his Violet Fair Lady, I’m stuck with this POS for the Granddaughters late Christmas wish. This is my first time dealing with something so poorly constructed. ￼








Just one of many issues is the sissy bar clamps are screwed to the drop outs, not bolted, and the clamps are all jacked up and the screw is too short with clamp holes being jacked so you can't even attach them. It will probably strip the threads in the drop out if you could get the screws started. No quick easy assembly with these Chinschwinns.


----------



## Big Moe (Jan 3, 2023)

Let's see here.


----------

